# New Lang 36 Patio



## alblancher (Nov 3, 2010)

This is the first time I have noticed this, hope it hasn't already been discussed on the forum

Just visited the Lang website and saw that they are introducing a new Lang 36 patio model.   $ 849.00  Bottom rack 30 x 18,  top rack 24 x 12

http://www.pigroast.com/36pages/model36.html


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 3, 2010)

I saw that the other day when I was looking at their site. The 11 ga steel is less than half the thickness of their others. But so is the price. Nice looking smoker though.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 3, 2010)

The website says it will hold 4 - 10lb butts and 2 - 16lb briskets at the same time.  It is built as a reverse flow and only 365 lbs.  I'd sure like to read some reviews on this.  I need a step up from my offset but I don't need all the cooking space of the larger Langs or Bubbas.

This one is small enough I can move it between the house and the farm on my trailer.  I am interested in how the lighter steel will work out knowing that one advantage of the Langs is the smooth heating and heat retention of the mass of steel in their smokers.  Even though the bottom rack is about the same size as my current offset I could make better use of the available grill space because of the reverse flow design

If anybody finds anyone using the Lang 36 I'd appreciate a link to a user review

Thanks,

Al


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2010)

Now thats what I'm talkin bout there now. It could be right up my outdoor kiche's alley too. Thanks Al


----------



## squirrel (Nov 3, 2010)

I go to their site alot, I really want the 48 patio. I'm saving up for it and hope to have it by spring!


----------



## meateater (Nov 3, 2010)

alblancher said:


> This is the first time I have noticed this, hope it hasn't already been discussed on the forum
> 
> Just visited the Lang website and saw that they are introducing a new Lang 36 patio model.   $ 849.00  Bottom rack 30 x 18,  top rack 24 x 12
> 
> http://www.pigroast.com/36pages/model36.html


I'm sure it's been discussed before but we like that here and it's encouraged. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That's a great looking smoker by the way.


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 3, 2010)

I didn't see any reviews but did find this. Might be of interest.

*Customers who order soon will get the temporary low price of $850, made possible by Lang buying black stainless steel at a steep discount. But with the price of raw materials back up, Lang will only be able to offer the discounted price for a limited time.*

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/10/21/prwebprweb4673574.DTL


----------



## garyt (Nov 3, 2010)

Go bigger or you will be sorry in the long run


----------



## deannc (Nov 3, 2010)

garyt said:


> Go bigger or you will be sorry in the long run


    That's what concerns me...I've been drooling over the 48" and when I seen the 36" a couple weeks ago I was starting to think it may be enough for me, BUT.  lol

    I really wish I could justify the 60.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2010)

The 36 looks interesting but I like that heavy steel in the 48's and up. Mount a 12 volt winch on the front of the trailer to help load it


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 4, 2010)

garyt said:


> Go bigger or you will be sorry in the long run


Definetly, I built my (Lang-a-like) from the 84 model! And it can cook 2 chickens or 75! With very little effort!

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96622/it-s-time-for-my-250-build


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2011)

I spoke with Ben Lang last week about the 36.  One of his big push points was that the 36 gets hot fast and can be run at 300 degrees the way many people are doing now.  I asked him about the lighter gage stainless steel holding the heat and he said the smoker performs like the larger Langs.   He addressed my concerns by mentioning that he will do a custom build for me     and fabricate the 36 in 1/4 inch steel.  That's the same steel used  in the larger models.   He also suggested that putting a couple of pieces of fire brick under the firebox grate adds mass and helps hold temps.  He assured me that the 36 will hold temps in the 120 - 160 range for smoking sausage.

If I remember correctly he said the 36 built out of 1/4 inch steel is about 80lbs heavier then the stainless model.

He stands by the advertisement that the smoker will hold 4 - 10lb butts and 2 - 16 lb briskets, 70lbs of meat.  They did 20 whole chickens in a 36 at the office for the holidays.

He can put slide in rails for either or both the top and bottom racks.    

To clear up an earlier question, if you pick up the smoker they have to charge sales tax of 7%.  If they ship the smoker you are responsible for reporting and paying the sales tax in your state so they don't add sales tax.

Ben, if you or your staff are reading this it has been a pleasure speaking with all of you.  My wife gave me the ok to spend "her bonus money" on a new pit so I'll be calling you during the week.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats Al I really think your gonna like a Lang. Are you gonna have it shipped or are you gonna come visit me? You are of course welcome to spend a night or two at the camp with me it might break up the driving a bit that way


----------



## alblancher (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Piney,

Looks like shipping is under $ 250 and sales tax is $ 60.  They need about a week to build it and shipping takes between 2 and 3 days.  So the question is can I/we drive to S. Georgia for $ 190?

If I wait till April picking it up would be the way to do it.  If I buy it now before Liz changes her mind shipping it would be the way to go. 

If you are interested in going up there to look at the place I'll pay for your diesel.  I still have some concerns about the temperature change across the racks and I do have thoughts of having to make changes or repairs to it after it gets here.  I guess Lang wouldn't have the reputation they have if they shipped out faulty smokers. 

I was thinking about slide out racks but I do not have a picture or experience with how they would work in such a small smoker?  Are the pieces of the rack that extend to the ends of the smoker permanent or do they come out if I want the entire lower rack open to the top of the smoker?

Let me know what you think,  I wouldn't mind the drive just to come see what the place looks like after all the work you've done.    

BTW I figured the shipping cost with the information they provided me so those numbers may not be anywhere near close to actual cost.

Al


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I don't think I'd want to wait that long to get my smoker either if the wife agreed to it right now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   As for the costs I think it would cost about that much to drive from your place to pick it up with current fuel prices. I'm not sure what the slide out racks that the factory offers are mine were done aftermarket. I would sure want the top rack to be capable of being removed in case I chose to do that for one reason or another


----------



## alblancher (Jan 18, 2011)

Ordered it this morning without the slide our rails.   They are welded into the cooker and if I did a couple of hams or something tall they could be in the way.  Expecting the steel to be rolled by Thursday and maybe painting by Monday so should have it end of next week.  They are building it out of 1/4 inch. 

Al


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Yaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats Al the Langs are great smokers


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations Al...

What was the final cost without shipping?


----------



## alblancher (Jan 19, 2011)

As posted on the web site  $ 849.  No surprises, either stainless or 1/4 inch same price.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, that was a good deal on ¼" custom build...


----------



## jpittssr (Jul 10, 2012)

This thread is pretty much out of date.

The Lang patio 36 is made of 1/4 inch steel

It weighs 608 lbs
 

I own one and really like it for a backyard cooker.


----------

